# Nokia SDK & Carbide.j download



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Mai 2006)

Huhu,

folgendes Probl: Ich will j2me entwickeln mit dem Nokia SDK 6310. EclipseME unterstützt den Toolkit blöderweise nicht. Also wollte ich mir die Carbide.j runterladen. Dummerweise krieg ich den Download nicht runter (liegt an unserem Proxy). Wollte mal fragen ob das jemand zufällig gesaugt hat und mir das irgendwo hochladen kann. 
Darf halt nur kein FTP sein 

oder krieg ich das 6310sdk auch irgendwie ins eclipseMe plugin ? Oder welches andere SDK kann ich benutzen...das für die S60-Series hab ich auch probiert, geht aber nicht.


----------



## Jockel (3. Jun 2006)

In wie weit soll das 6310 SDK von EclipseME nicht unterstützt werden? Lediglich der Emulator wollte sich bei mir aus Eclipse nicht starten lassen...


----------

